# electric over hyd pump for salt spreader will it work



## lawnsrusinc. (Nov 30, 2003)

electric over hyd pump for salt spreader will it work? I am looking and looking for a 16-19K gvrw dump truck that i can run a hydraulic salter on the rear but all the trucks i find have electric pumps is there way to hook that up to work or do i just have to keep looking? Thanks Jason


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Are you talking a Monarch Pump or one that runs a snow plow because if you are it won't work, those pumps don't put out the flow you need and there not meant for countinous flow. You can look at an all electric under tailgate spreader, I have never used one but they are becoming more popular,


----------



## lawnsrusinc. (Nov 30, 2003)

ahh mainly just trying to find a truck thats 16-19 gvrw and that has central hyd to run the tailgate salter but on ebay truck paper etc... i cant find anything i dont want to be forced to order a new truck any help would be greatly appreciated just preping for winter even though summer hasnt even happened yet


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

no ur sissor lift pump will not power a hydro spreader

, im accutually in the same boat, im looking a little bigger, but still below CDL i have found some great deals on trucks, but none have cental hydro....

There is an electric tail gate spreader , that is suppost to function like a hydro..but i dont have any experiance...id like to hear more from those that do and have used them

im not a big cental hydro fan, i honestly besides salting, dont see that big of an advantage...... id rather use my unimount western, because of the small joystick, rather than be moving levers all night....plus i the hydro goes out, you cant plow or salt.... If i lose my western pump....i could still salt
the only comon thing with the two is the trucks electrical system.....if that goes out, you could drive very fare anyway


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

elite1msmith;559831 said:


> no ur sissor lift pump will not power a hydro spreader
> 
> , im accutually in the same boat, im looking a little bigger, but still below CDL i have found some great deals on trucks, but none have cental hydro....
> 
> ...


Most guys only use central hydro for the salter not for the blade. Once you go hydraulic, there's no going back,


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

well thanks for the tip

almost every truck that iv been looking at , if it has C.H. then it had a hydrolic blade to go with it, i just looked at it and i was like....aaaaaaaa i have to move those to raise/lower the plow? and one of them was a V blade, so it had 3 levers, you had to move 2 if you wanted to fully angle it


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

JD Dave;559856 said:


> Once you go hydraulic, there's no going back,


COULD NOT AGREE MORE!!!!!!!! Central hydro rules. BTW I get people asking me constanty about this. How do I make my 1 ton dump pto or electric over hydro pump work an undertailgate spreader. Because my truck has central hydros. Basically it costs about $4000-5000 to install and plump a truck for central hydros.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

Go electric and don't worry about it. Why spend the money to convert it? Check out the SnowEx product line. I think you will find something you like. They have a lot of new products I was looking at that may fit your need.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i think it really depends on how dry ur apple to get ur salt, and keep it.....if ur gonna go electric....they both have goods and bads like anything else, Truck craft makes a nice looking unit, electric.....the one major advantage that i saw with it, was the rear access door.....in case of a jam....Im willing to bet that an electric would jam up, and haveing that handy access door, might save ur butt alot...


----------



## sherwin (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know if this helps, but the cab/chassis duramax has a PTO you can access on the Allison transmission. This could be used to run your salter, then keep your plow on it's own system. I have no idea what it cost's to hook up, but maybe worth looking into.


----------

